# Pedipaws/JML stuff



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Currently there is an advert for a device being shown on TV by JML. They are selling the Pedipaws pet claw/nail trimmer for £24.99 and it is for sale in shops are well at this price. JML work by buying up inventions that have been over produced and are not getting marketing. When I saw the advert I wondered how much it would be on eBay and discovered I could get a brand new, pre-JML version for £4!!! a saving of several hundred percent! So rather than go and buy the JML object, just do a search for the name of the thing on ebay and you are likely to find old stock of the same item before they put their massive markup on it.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw that on TV last night and I'd be amazed if a dog/cat would sit still while someone took what amounts to a grinding wheel to their claws. It's the sort of sh1te you'd expect to find in the back of the Daily Express alongside the miracle TV antenna's and those big slippers that you put both feet into:lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine aren't too bad with it. One considers it a game, the oldest will put up with it for treats and the middle one hates it. 

What I was trying to get at though wasn't that example but rather if someone wants a JML item advertised on the TV, its worth chasing the same name on eBay without JML on it and save several hundred percent.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I pointed these out to the OH in Tesco last week but thought they were a bit pricey. 
They also sell 3 versions on the 'egg' things that are used to remove hard skin on human feet, but they all seem to be the same spec so I don't know why they come in three form factors.

My dogs don't like the nail clippers and won't tolerate the nail file on their claws. I took to walking them on the road a bot more to keep their claws down.

Steve O.


----------



## kjs1977 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Cheap*

I've just gone and bought some from eBay for £2.99 and about £4 p&p lol, it they're brand new. The seller had listed quite few, not sure if I am allowed to mention the seller or not, so I won't just in case, but search eBay for Pedi Paws and I'm sure you'll find them


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice one, Just tryed it with the iron gym and its less than half price on ebay


----------

